# Which polish angel product to try



## garage_dweller

I usually use Adams products on the focus and H2O guard n gloss does a lovely job. It’s nearly finished so fancy trying something else. 

Looking at polished angel rapidwaxx or high gloss. 

Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1

You a coating, wax or sealant user?

Coating = Cosmic Spritz or High Gloss.
Wax or Sealant = Rapidwaxx or one of the Caranauba Arts sprays.


----------



## atbalfour

Agree with BudgetPlan1...

You can't really go wrong with any of their LSPs, they will all look great and bead like crazy. Which one you go for will depend on your base protection and what durability you are hoping to achieve.


----------



## garage_dweller

Wax or sealant ideally. I’m not that fussed about durability so looking at a something I could use as a drying aid. 

So highly gloss or rapidwaxx I think?

What’s the difference between the two?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

garage_dweller said:


> Wax or sealant ideally. I'm not that fussed about durability so looking at a something I could use as a drying aid.
> 
> So highly gloss or rapidwaxx I think?
> 
> What's the difference between the two?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your base layer of protection or are you looking for this to go on bare paint?

If you are topping an existing wax or sealant consider either RapidWaxx or Carnuaba Arts colour charged spray waxes.

If you are topping a coating, Cosmic Spritz or High Gloss.

If you are applying to bare paint, Master Sealant and consider RapidWaxx to top this periodically.

All of the above but Master Sealant would be effective as a drying aid, Cosmic and High Gloss are more pricey so using on a regular basis may end up costing more.


----------



## garage_dweller

I had angelwax guardian on but used Adams strip wash then used Adams h20 guard and gloss. So have the option to use strip wash again and do a full decon or just put something on top of the guard n gloss 

I think rapidwaxx is probably the answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

garage_dweller said:


> I had angelwax guardian on but used Adams strip wash then used Adams h20 guard and gloss. So have the option to use strip wash again and do a full decon or just put something on top of the guard n gloss
> 
> I think rapidwaxx is probably the answer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a look here for more info about it... the WaxMode channel is one of my favourites.


----------



## pt1

garage_dweller said:


> I had angelwax guardian on but used Adams strip wash then used Adams h20 guard and gloss. So have the option to use strip wash again and do a full decon or just put something on top of the guard n gloss
> 
> I think rapidwaxx is probably the answer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rapidwaxx is really good, definitely worth go. It looks amazing on darker cars

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R

I use Rapidwaxx on the Porsche, on top of Master Sealant.

Its beads ridiculously, goes on SO easily and spreads and buffs with no effort.
Leaves a fantastic glossy finish.

I also love the Carnauba Arts sealant sprays - the Black Wulfenite on a dark car is well worth trying, but a bit expensive.
You can make it last though, you don't need much per panel.

But yes, Rapidwaaxx sounds like the answer.
I've always got a bottle on the shelf.


----------



## atbalfour

How often are you using the rapidwaxx over Master Sealant?


----------



## James_R

atbalfour said:


> How often are you using the rapidwaxx over Master Sealant?


The car only comes out in half decent weather so it doesn't very often get ditched, or need to be washed.

Usually tend to give it a 'treat' with Rapidwaxx every other wash maybe.

I was using it for a year or so, then moved onto my hybrid mix of 50:50 BSD/Megs Ultimate Quik Detailer which also leaves a great finish and beads nicely.

Just not as slick as Rapidwaxx which is why I've gone back to it.


----------



## beatty599

I recently tried High Gloss and put it onto of my Ceramic Coated cars ( CSL + Exo V4 then the other Carbon Collective Nero and Molecule), have to say I'm extremely pleased with High Gloss and will be trying more of their products in the future.


----------



## Gas head

as Budget plan says, one of the carnauba arts waxes


----------

